# Rüstungsschmied spezialisierung



## Gutslerson (1. April 2008)

HI ich wollte mal wissen ab welchem schmiedeskill man auf rüssi schmied gehen kann und wo man das dann erlernen kann?


----------



## Ragesh (1. April 2008)

225 - für die horde fängt die quest glaube in og an, wirst dann nach strangletorn weiter geschickt und bei den allies glaube if, weiß es da aber nicht genau, da ich nicht auf der bösen seite der macht spiele


----------



## Logeras (1. April 2008)

Macht doch nicht immer neue Threads auf für Fragen die schon tausendmal beantwortet wurden hier im Forum. Mit ein bissl suchen hier im Forum hättest du diesen Link http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...29949&sid=3 auch gefunden.


----------

